# Sony vs Nintendo



## 4urentertainment (Sep 9, 2007)

I've always loved this subject anyway

Sony vs Nintendo

discuss which do you think is better, i'll start with:







 vs  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



i'd say the ds's games are more fun than the psp's. but the psp has many many features that can beat the ds. Like it can emulate gba games and even ds games! also you can put movies etc... But the ds's games do have a new twist do them, the touch feature which makes it more fun the psp.

So results are:

DS       PSP
wins      loses        (games section)
loses     wins         (More "usefellness")
loses     wins         (Overall)

discuss other consoles here.


----------



## Maikel Steneker (Sep 9, 2007)

I don't think you're right at all.

Firstly, I don't think the PSP can emulate DS games. Correct me if I'm wrong though.
Secondly, the PSP isn't more useful when you have a flashcart for your DS. It can play movies and music too.
Most important: the DS should win overall. You say the DS wins the games section. We're talking about handhelds here. They're made for gaming. The most important thing should be... games!


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 9, 2007)

The DS wins easily.


----------



## Pigwooly (Sep 9, 2007)

Any video game system wins or loses based on how fun it's games are. Nothing else really matters.

Side notes: PSP emulation of the DS is more or less pointless without two screens and touch screen support. You wouldn't be able to play the games in any kind of decent way.


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 9, 2007)

I've always hated this subject

well, I've always really just hated sony.
Never really liked their consoles, funny thing is the only games on sony consoles I like are the ones sony made themselves.
I hate their advertising, their attitude and business ethics.

microsoft and nintendo are not that much better, but I find them a lot more honest and less pretentious.
seriously, when sony shut down lik-sang, if they just said "business is business mother fucker" I would've been happy, but instead they try to sew this fairy tale bullshit; "looking out for gamers"


----------



## juggernaut911 (Sep 9, 2007)

each just depends on what you would use it for/what you like


----------



## 4urentertainment (Sep 9, 2007)

Y'know i agree with that the DS wins but, what I like about the PSP is it can emulate alot

Also the DS emulation on the PSP is REALLY REALLY slow. so i guess DS wins this round

how's about we start another two consoles

oh and by the way, all my life i've been encouraging nintendo and really happy when a console wins more money but then i realized: Sony wins way more money than nintendo because of the tvs and electronics.


----------



## nintendofreak (Sep 9, 2007)

Nintendo.

I just hate sony, always trying to be like Nintendo. They badmouth shit and then go and copy it.


----------



## Pigwooly (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(4urentertainment @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> Y'know i agree with that the DS wins but, what I like about the PSP is it can emulate alot
> 
> Also the DS emulation on the PSP is REALLY REALLY slow. so i guess DS wins this round
> 
> ...


But Sony is broken into divisions. In fact the Sony music group once sued an organization that was partially made up of the Sony subset that sells media computers.


----------



## Modrak (Sep 9, 2007)

Yeah, and you really tried playing a f***ing game on the PSP's DS emulator 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Sure....how many games did work ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Oh, let's pretend you've got EBA on there and it works 100% flawlessly...play! Try it...idiot :|


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 9, 2007)

The DS was made for playing DS games on and the odd GBA title. It was an experiment for Nintendo, with them wanting to create a different gaming experience to what was on the home consoles, hence the power of it not being all that great compared to the PSP.

PSP however was created to be a home console in the palm of your hand, as we've seen with game sales thats a bad thing as it has the same version as most multi format titles, whereas the DS gets a game made specifically made for it and therefore ends up selling more titles.

Being someone who owns both, the PSP gets picked up probably once a month and played for about an hour perhaps for normal official PSP gaming. The DS gets played every day for half an hour at least.

The DS gives me something different whereas the PSP gives me the same sort of games I can play on my home consoles but with graphics that aren't as good and with horrid controls.

So Nintendo wins on that side, of course the PSP is million times better for emulation especially seeing its only been out for a few years but the DS was never meant for emulation.


----------



## hollabackitsobi (Sep 9, 2007)

DS emulation on PSP is just "proof of concept" shit that stupid PSP users try to waggle in the face of DS owners, "my console can emulate JOORZ", when the idiots don't even realize it fails horrendously at doing so. I'm thinking of buying a PSP so I can listen to music on it while I play DS games and vice versa, electronic gaming heaven.


----------



## Trulen (Sep 9, 2007)

LOLDOUBLEPOST

I'm a genius


----------



## Trulen (Sep 9, 2007)

Psst.
I've got a concept.

Not Sony vs. Nintendo....

But Sony + Nintendo.
And let's throw in Microsoft too.

1.  Collect all consoles
2.  Pay of debt
3.  ???
4.  Profit!

It's been discussed to death on wiichat.com.

But without Sony, Nintendo wouldn't be forced to put out stuff as good as it does today.


----------



## 4urentertainment (Sep 9, 2007)

I never thought so many people would agree with me, anyway
how about Wii vs PS3

undoubtedly wii wins, much better games much cheaper, the motion control, its just awesome

but one thing that I really like about PS3 is Home. I reallly really like home, almost enough to buy a PS3 for it, almost


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 9, 2007)

Its a shame that when people argue about which console is better, they usually have to go on about the technical side and not the actual games. Nintendo's handhelds have easily shown us that this is wrong time and time again, everytime theres a more powerful handheld released as competition it is Nintendo's games that win it for them.


----------



## 4urentertainment (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(hadrian @ Sep 10 2007 said:


> Its a shame that when people argue about which console is better, they usually have to go on about the technical side and not the actual games. Nintendo's handhelds have easily shown us that this is wrong time and time again, everytime theres a more powerful handheld released as competition it is Nintendo's games that win it for them.



I tottaly agree with you, like i always say: Sony just has nice graphics, while nintedno has better games

sadly  in egypt, its tottaly different. Everybody just wants the graphics and the violence of sony's games. so its VERY rare to see a gba game.


----------



## Beware (Sep 9, 2007)

The PSP is complete shit.  I own both a PSP and DS.  The only thing the PSP is good for is emulation of classic games, most of which I can emulate on my DS anyways.  PSP games are the worst games I've ever played.  The only decent PSP games are ports of other games, and even then the controls and graphics are crap.  UMDs are also a terrible idea.  Whoever thought to put loading times on a handheld should be dragged into a dark alley and shot.  I use my PSP only for listening to my chip tunes and the occasional PS1 game.

The DS rocks.  With a Slot1 and an EZFlash 3in1 plus the price of some microSD cards I get every DS game, every GBA game, movies, music, homebrew and a lot of classic games for a lot cheaper than just the base price of a PSP (no games, no memory sticks) and my battery lasts more than twice as long.  Also, I don't have to deal with Sony's anti-piracy firmwares being released every time there's a new exploit.  So far, the DS already has price and battery life.  The media aspects are the exact same, so those points are void.  

Now, the important part about a GAMING handheld, the GAMES.  PSP original games are some of the worse games I've played.  I'd rather be playing E.T.  There are some good ports for PSP, some of my favorites are Gitaroo Man Lives, DJMax Portable, and Powerstone Collection.  These games can be played on a real console for the same price and they will look MUCH better and the controls won't make you want to stop playing.  PSP tries to emulate the console experience and phails, miserably.  The DS is something new.  There is no console that can deliver the DS experience (the Wii is close, but not the same at all).  The games are refreshing and fun.  These games keep me coming back to them.  Some of my favorites are Trauma Center, Phoenix Wright, Mario Kart DS, Picross, and Castlevaniaortrait of Ruin.

For downloading your games, PSP games range from 256MB to 1.8GB.  That is way too huge.  I've needed to buy about $150 worth of memory sticks just to fit 2 PSP games and my classic games.  On top of the intense size of the games, the media is way too overpriced, just like all the other shit Sony churns out.  DS games are only 16MB to 256MB and the media is very cheap (less than $20/GB).  It is also much easier to get homebrew and backups on your DS.  Sony can't code a decent firmware, so they keep getting hacked, so they keep making crappy, sloppy firmware.  The DS just needs one small piece of hardware to get everything going.

And finally, pure style.  When the PSP came out, it was a lot nicer looking than the bulky DS Phat.  The PSP felt more solid and with its glossy black faceplate and uber bright screen, pwnt the DS in looks.  The screen is, IMHO, far too large.  All movies and pictures look stretched out and it just looks all around goofy.  With the release of the DS Lite, all that changed.  The new solid feeling of the DS Lite made the PSP feel like a child's play thing.  The new levels of brightness kicked everything up a notch with the same brightness levels as the PSP.  The gorgeous glossy finish and the later releases of newer colors put the PSP in its place.  The weight was finally where it should have been in the first place, in the gamers hands.  Now, I can play for hours without having to worry about needing to ice my hand.  The PSP still feels like crap and the PSP Slim has done nothing to rectify that.

To sum up:
Battery LifeS
PriceS
Ease of UseS
GraphicsSP
ControlsS
StyleS
Media:Tie
EmulationSP
Commercial GamesS
Ported GamesS

So, how is the PSP better than the DS other than emulation and graphics?  If you're buying a console just for the graphics anyways then your opinion is pretty much void in this argument since it is completely biased on something so very pointless.

BTW, DS emulation on PSP is impossible.  Plain and simple.  The DS has two processors, an ARM7 and an ARM9.  The PSP can hardly emulate the single 64-bit processor the N64.  On top of that, there is no touch screen, the controls are not set up to use one if you turn it sideways, and the screen is too wide to play it just the regular way.


----------



## Beware (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(4urentertainment @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> I never thought so many people would agree with me, anyway
> how about Wii vs PS3
> 
> undoubtedly wii wins, much better games much cheaper, the motion control, its just awesome
> ...



This is a pointless argument.  The ONLY thing the PS3 has on Wii is graphics.  That's it.  Everything is way too expensive, the controls suck, the controller is the same one we've been using for a decade, the motion control is crappy and pirated from Nintendo's concept that Sony originally criticized as a gimmick.  So far, there are only 1 or 2 games worth buying for it.

EDIT:Sorry for the double post.


----------



## mkoo (Sep 9, 2007)

ps3 vs wii is pointless. to prove nintendo superiority it should be... ps3 vs nes.
No gaming experince not ps3 not xbox 360 not psp was better than playing super mario, megaman 3 and -the game i ca'nt remember it's name-


----------



## akuchan (Sep 9, 2007)

the DS is better in terms of 'handheld' games, multimedia the PSP is better by a lot, overall i'll say the DS is better (no reason really, thats just how i feel) but a lot of people here are biased and exaggerate the DS on how much better it is, after so many years its at a time where the graphics are really starting to count, especially when the gameplay is getting repetitive for the ds and the storyline PSP games are much better, a lot of the most popular DS games dont even use the touch screen as a main control scheme, like in pokemon which i have no idea why its so popular 'vomits' look what the DS is doing to people! lol
but yeah the point is biased-ism makes people exaggerate but most of them havent even played the PSP before 
its kind of like the same situation as wii and ps3, except the ps3 does have a really big influential price and doesnt have the games to back it up so far and we dont really know what to expect from the ps3 anymore since its no better than xbox 360 games right now (and i HATE xbox/360) lol, just have to wait i guess


----------



## Elrinth (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(underpressure116 @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(4urentertainment @ Sep 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I never thought so many people would agree with me, anyway
> ...



that's not true.. the menues and sony marketplace and all that rocks. I'm a ninty fanboy but I cannot just lie and say wii has better menus. the downloadable content is superior.. yeah vconsole is nice but the "new" content which you can find on xblive and sony marketplace is just better. movie trailers, game demos and so on.. however the wiimote is somewhat superior, not by much but it just feels greater.

oh and PSP vs DS. I recently got myself a PSP as a friend had one for sale for really cheap as he was buying the new one. playing ps1 games portable (yeah I never owned a sony console ever) is awesome. Other than that, the other homebrew apps are great. I haven't tried the emulators more than I can say that SNES emu lags and isn't very impressive. the ds snes emu runs at much higher framerate. in terms of games I only find few for PSP attractive. Metal Gear Portable Ops, Castlevania remake and uhm.. I don't remember any more.. Oh and the upcoming FF7: Crisis Core. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 DS has more than 3 games I find attractive so they win there 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 If the PSP had touch screen it'd be AWESOME.. but it doesn't... Oh and somehow I write much faster on the PSP via the cellphone style than on the DS keyboard alike.. which is kinda sucky


----------



## Beware (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(akuchan @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> the DS is better in terms of 'handheld' games, 1.*multimedia the PSP is better by a lot*, overall i'll say the DS is better (no reason really, thats just how i feel) but a lot of people here are biased and exaggerate the DS on how much better it is, after so many years its at a time where the graphics are really starting to count, EDIT.*especially when the gameplay is getting repetitive for the ds and the storyline PSP games are much better,* 2.*a lot of the most popular DS games dont even use the touch screen as a main control scheme*, 3.*like in pokemon which i have no idea why its so popular* 'vomits' look what the DS is doing to people! lol
> 4.*but yeah the point is biased-ism makes people exaggerate but most of them havent even played the PSP before
> its kind of like the same situation as wii and ps3, except the ps3 does have a really big influential price and doesnt have the games to back it up so far and we dont really know what to expect from the ps3 anymore since its no better than xbox 360 games right now (and i HATE xbox/360) lol, just have to wait i guess*



1.Not true at all.  DPG looks just as nice as the crappy MP4 encoding the PSP uses.  It's SLIGHTLY bigger, but the price of media for the DS makes up for it.  The PSP only supports MP3 and WMA files unless its homebrew enabled.

2.The BEST games for the DS DO use the touchscreen.  Some of the more popular ones don't, but just because a game is popular doesn't mean it's one of the best.  Case and point:Trauma Center.

3.Pokemon is so popular because it is a fantastically done RPG.  It's that simple.  Stop thinking about it as some kids' game and learn to appreciate it as a true RPG franchise.  IMHO, it's one of the best RPG franchises around.

4.One doesn't need to play the PS3 to know it's complete crap.  Just look at the titles it has and the feature it has at its ridiculously INFLATED price.

EDIT.If you think the gameplay is getting repetitive, then you haven't been playing the right games.  And to think story line is better on the PSP is just wrong.  Most PSP games are ports, to say the storylines are an advantage when most of the games are ports is unfair to the console with original games and original storylines.


----------



## Beware (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(underpressure116 @ Sep 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(4urentertainment @ Sep 9 2007 said:
> ...



WiiWare.  That's all I have to say.  It's the exact same thing.  It's not implemented QUITE yet, but it's coming.  And menus??  Come on.  That is a ridiculous thing to say is an advantage.


----------



## coolbho3000 (Sep 9, 2007)

How can the PSP even emulate the DS at decent speeds? How can a 333mhz proc emulate a 67mhz and 33mhz at the same time?

Think: using No$GBA to play Pokemon on a 333mhz computer.


----------



## Beware (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(coolbho3000 @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> How can the PSP even emulate the DS at decent speeds? How can a 333mhz proc emulate a 67mhz and 33mhz at the same time?



It can't.  Commercial game emulation doesn't even work.  It's only homebrew games and apps.


----------



## Elrinth (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(underpressure116 @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Elrinth @ Sep 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(underpressure116 @ Sep 9 2007 said:
> ...



It has an advantage the menus are surfing much faster than the wii menues.. and they look nicer, and they feel  nicer...


----------



## Beware (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Elrinth @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> QUOTE(underpressure116 @ Sep 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(Elrinth @ Sep 9 2007 said:
> ...



I never said they weren't better, just that it's a ridiculous thing to classify as an advantage when speaking of superiority between consoles.  People don't buy consoles based on the menu systems.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Sep 9, 2007)

Here's a novel idea that'll kill the debate...let's ignore the hardware.

Let's look at the software between the 2 giants since the 32/64bit era stuff 10 years ago.  Now go find a listing of the top games rating wise and also for fun sales too(mind you top sales != fun, just good hype) and see how fills out the Top 10 or 25 with more titles.  Do that and find your answer who is better as far as quality gaming goes.

Not sure where to go for sales figures so much that it's accurate.  I mean vgchartz has a section for that but only goes back so far and I think it is spotty, BUT you can do gamerankings.com and check their TOP 10 to whatever you like and see average scores.


----------



## Beware (Sep 9, 2007)

QUOTE(Vampire Hunter D @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> Here's a novel idea that'll kill the debate...let's ignore the hardware.
> 
> Let's look at the software between the 2 giants since the 32/64bit era stuff 10 years ago.Â Now go find a listing of the top games rating wise and also for fun sales too(mind you top sales != fun, just good hype) and see how fills out the Top 10 or 25 with more titles.Â Do that and find your answer who is better as far as quality gaming goes.
> 
> Not sure where to go for sales figures so much that it's accurate.Â I mean vgchartz has a section for that but only goes back so far and I think it is spotty, BUT you can do gamerankings.com and check their TOP 10 to whatever you like and see average scores.



I agree completely, but there are people out there who think power is all that matters.  The DS, BY FAR, has better games.  To look at hardware and software, the DS is owning.  The hardware sales show DS ahead of PSP approximately 4 to 1 and DS software has dominated the charts forever.  The only issue with that argument, like I said, is that there are people who think the PSP is better because it can play music and movies and has better graphics.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Sep 10, 2007)

Yes and they're childish bastards, and sadly a fair few of them get hired into 'reputable' media circles which is why it is a well stated fact that the game media industry is the most immature print media around.

I mean for some you can't just look at the game and accept it is quality.  No, you have to look at the system and what it is so-called up against and then find any way to nitpick, deride, or just be twofaced (ie: 'waggle' used as snide comment for 'motion control' by some Wii reviewers) so you can shave off a point or two from a score.  Sad thing is, some asses believe these people like they're gods which they're anything but.

PSP is on the full out level only truly the better device if you care about primarily: Visuals and the ability to play 'stock' from box music and video, and if that's your major selling point you'd be way better off with a video ipod, or any of the like devices out there with multiple GB drives to store such things.  PSP itself has merit, has a few good games, but it doesn't have a mass pile of original non-remake, port, side-story type titles to honestly with a straight face say it has the better game lineup.


----------



## TaMs (Sep 10, 2007)

ds has better games for "portable gaming" imo. And that whole innovative gameplay stuff works on handhelds much better than on consoles.
but psp has almost everything else.
Wii games didn't really impress at all yet so
ps3 > wii
ds = psp
but if you think only gaming then maybe ds > psp, dunno i have them both anyway.  PSPs homebrew scene just rocks
I'm happy aslong microsoft isn't making any handhelds. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



just my opinion.


----------



## shadowboy (Sep 10, 2007)

PSP hasNear perfect genesis, snes, gba, and PS1 emulation, which is why I believe that it has the better game library.  Not counting playing the classics on the go, DS hands down has a better library... but PSP is catching up.  Syphon filter, socom, killzone, totw, brave story, mgs... there are dozens more too, plus the PSP worms is way better.

Overall, I say I prefer my PSP.


----------



## funknjunk (Sep 10, 2007)

I have both and I have to say I like them both in their own respects. Ds has wonderful games and are very different from anything you can get. Psp has good games and more importantly highly anticipated games coming out soon, FF Crisis Core... man i cant wait, and multimedia's a big plus. Movies and pictures are a snap to use. They are pretty even but i like my psp more as of recently because of the spark of great games aka monster hunter 2 and brave story haha.


I think psp is incredibly underrated. It has a lot of great features and media support and extras like gps and camera. The graphics can be actually very good. My only wish was that they would have gotten more into rereleases of dreamcast games cus it wouldve been perfect since the layout of the psp is that of the dc controller. I heartily enjoyed playing powerstone 2 on my psp =D now if they only offered rez. Oh and lastly the ps1 emulation is great i love playing old classics.


----------



## Seraph (Sep 10, 2007)

I'll admit most PSP games are not as fun as DS games but they're mostly not the same types of games either. I probably play my DS more. However, there are also really great games on the PSP, some I spend over 200 hours on, there's just not many IMO. Both handhelds offer something different though.


----------



## Reduxed (Sep 10, 2007)

you need more information...i hate the topic


----------



## 4urentertainment (Sep 10, 2007)

You can emulate ds on PSP http://nintendo-ds.dcemu.co.uk/desmume-psp...-psp-71056.html but its really slow, no sound, you can't even control the game!! but atleast you can emulate!


----------



## Beware (Sep 10, 2007)

QUOTE(4urentertainment @ Sep 10 2007 said:


> You can emulate ds on PSP http://nintendo-ds.dcemu.co.uk/desmume-psp...-psp-71056.html but its really slow, no sound, you can't even control the game!! but atleast you can emulate!



STFU about the DS emulation.  No one cares.  You can NOT emulate the DS on the PSP.  Emulation implies that the games are playable in some way shape or form, DS emulation on the PSP will NEVER be playable in ANY way.  There is no speed, there is no way to control the games.  It's never going to develop and it's just a way for PSP fanboys to be able to say, "MY system is better than YOURS!!111!"  

@funknjunk:You seriously believe the PSP is UNDERrated?!!?  How can it possibly be underrated?  If anything it's over-rated.  Under-rated implies something is very good and the vast majority of people think it is bad.  The PSP is NOT under-rated by any means.  For one, it's nowhere near as good as the fanboys say it is.  And two, extras and multimedia are NOT what make a GAMING HANDHELD great, GAMES determine a GAMING handheld's greatness and longevity.  And, on top of all that, the DS has media support that is just as good as the PSP.  
Of course the graphics can be good, that's the only thing the PSP has over the DS, power.  That power just simply isn't put to good use.  Dreamcast games aren't released very often because the PSP is not as powerful as a Dreamcast.  It's difficult to port some of those games.

@shadowboy:The PSP has good power, therefore emulation.  You can NOT consider emulation part of what makes a console great.  The DS has great ORIGINAL games, that is why it is truly the better system.  All the PSP has is ports, spin-offs, and emulation.

@TaMs:What "else" does the PSP have?  It has a bunch of crappy extras to make up for the lack of decent games.  And you say Wii games haven't impressed you, but then you say PS3 games HAVE?  What games have impressed?  The only thing Sony has flaunted about the PS3 is the sheer power of the system.  So far the games barely look as good as 360 games.  The gameplay is complete crap as it's exactly the same as PS1 and PS2 and the "gimmick" that they criticized the Wii for has been added to the PS3 very poorly.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Sep 11, 2007)

You know I think that anyones post in this topic on how the PSP or DS is better because you can do X, Y, Z because you went out and (face it) illegally modified the system, are using a pirate cart, etc shouldn't factor into this debate.

Why not keep it on the level for the very high percentage of the world who actually buys their stuff before attacking a systems game library as inferior.

Quality software wise on a handheld perspective scoring and popular opinion shows the DS has a great advantage, but there are some cases so far where the PSP is no slouch either.  Really is as simple as that.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Sep 9 2007 said:


> I've always hated this subject
> 
> *well, I've always really just hated sony.*
> Never really liked their consoles, funny thing is the only games on sony consoles I like are the ones sony made themselves.
> ...



Thats the problem. You see Many people like you, go telling to their friends ''s0nEs tEh SvuckErz!one!11elecven!''


----------



## nathenlieu (Sep 11, 2007)

I dunno cause i like the KH2 series and i here the KH3 is on the PS3
but i like nintendo games like zelda
its hard too choose


----------



## Pigwooly (Sep 11, 2007)

For what it's worth, popularity isn't necessarily a sign of quality, but one of my relatives works at Gamestop and says PSPs are traded in more than pretty much anything else. Doesn't suggest a lot of satisfaction to me.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(underpressure116 @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> :The PSP has good power, therefore emulation. You can NOT consider emulation part of what makes a console great. The DS has great ORIGINAL games, that is why it is truly the better system. All the PSP has is ports, spin-offs, and emulation.




LOL 

The PSP is a great handheld console, people can factor in whatever is important to them in deciding which one they like better...saying you can't even count the great emulation is incredibly stupid. 

You really sound like a nintendo fanboy. The DS is a great console but PSP has got a lot of selling points too. Good games will come out for PSP in time, just like they did on the DS. 


This topic makes me feel sick. How can you hate and love companies? sure some make better games than others but they're both in it to make as much money as possible.


----------



## Arm73 (Sep 11, 2007)

Actually I found the PSP utterly uninteresting.
Maybe it's me and my age(33) but I would never get a PSP pr a PS3 based on the kind of games being produced for these systems.
There is an occasional gem that I wish I could have on the DS or on the Wii, like for example a few years back there was Gradius 4 and it only came out on the PS2, or Project Gotham that never made his way to any Nintendo consoles, but all of that is very well made up by lots of originals and new concepts coming out on nintys .
I don't want to go as far as stating my hate for Sony as a giant and greedy company with  a bad  attitude in advertising and business ethics, but just from my point of view, there's really no reason nor desire to get their systems.
I'm always excited about the next Nintendo games or systems, and at least  every once in a while they do actually bring innovation, if it wasn't for them video gaming wouldn't be where it is today, but most definitely deeply buried away sometime in the 80's.


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 11, 2007)

Well, I dunno about you guys, but I love 'em both!

Both companies were a big part of my childhood and both companies both put out great consoles, games, and services.

No favorites here, I love them both equally! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





(Pricing, on the other hand... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(.TakaM @ Sep 9 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > I've always hated this subject
> ...


no.. that's not the problem, the problem is forsaking integrity by acting as if I don't have a fucking opinion.
I don't like sony, I'm not going to pretend I do in an attempt to forge equality.


----------



## Legend (Sep 11, 2007)

Sigh. I hate fanboy topics.
Someone with a brain, please close this.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 11, 2007)

I don't think he was saying you're not allowed to have an opinion, although it kind of sounded like that. I only have a problem when other people force their opinions on others.

IF anything Vampire Hunter D and especially underpressure116 are acting like anyone with an opinion other than theirs is WRONG and they think they can prove that it's wrong...Sometimes I just wonder how old these people are and why they waste so much of their lives arguing about which video game machine is better..

Some of my favorite quotes from this thread:


*"You know I think that anyones post in this topic on how the PSP or DS is better because you can do X, Y, Z because you went out and (face it) illegally modified the system, are using a pirate cart, etc shouldn't factor into this debate."*

Hrmm a debate...is that what you call this?

*"STFU about the DS emulation. No one cares. You can NOT emulate the DS on the PSP. Emulation implies that the games are playable in some way shape or form, DS emulation on the PSP will NEVER be playable in ANY way. There is no speed, there is no way to control the games. It's never going to develop and it's just a way for PSP fanboys to be able to say, "MY system is better than YOURS!!111!""*

who's the one saying 'my system is better than yours"???


*"You seriously believe the PSP is UNDERrated?!!? How can it possibly be underrated? If anything it's over-rated. Under-rated implies something is very good and the vast majority of people think it is bad. The PSP is NOT under-rated by any means. For one, it's nowhere near as good as the fanboys say it is. And two, extras and multimedia are NOT what make a GAMING HANDHELD great, GAMES determine a GAMING handheld's greatness and longevity. And, on top of all that, the DS has media support that is just as good as the PSP."*

Dear god...where are the rules in deciding which handheld is better? I think I missed them somewhere...


*"So, how is the PSP better than the DS other than emulation and graphics? If you're buying a console just for the graphics anyways then your opinion is pretty much void in this argument since it is completely biased on something so very pointless."*

Completely biased you say? I certainly don't think anyone in this thread could ever be biased.....


some of you people sicken me...


----------



## Heraisu (Sep 11, 2007)

This thread might as well be titled "Which handheld do you have or want??"

People will argue to the death to defend their decision no matter how wrong it is proven to be.

I prefer the DS for gameplay, touchscreen ftw.
I don't have enough experience with PSP to judge it.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Sep 11, 2007)

There is no psp as this is a nintendo forum to begin with, and the ds is the only proven hand held out there by popularity alone anyone should know that by now.



Y'know i agree with that the DS wins but, what I like about the PSP is it can emulate alot

P.S i don't know if you know this, but there is this thing called a pc that's been doing that for years now.


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 11, 2007)

PC IS ghey, 
if you   like PC you're on microsoft dicks LOL
but if you dant like PC, your' on APPLES dick   LOLO


----------



## robi (Sep 11, 2007)

Point to the dick, I can't find it.


----------



## JohnDrake (Sep 11, 2007)

I think everyone here knows this topic sucks.  This topic may be _"the suckiest thing that ever sucked."_

In fact, I'm not sure its possible for this topic to suck anymore than it does.  This topic sucks that much. 

People visiting this web site have been hearing a giant sucking sound coming out of their computers every time they view this topic.

Topics like this one pollute the internet.  

I am sorry Mods.  This needed to be said.


----------



## berlinka (Sep 11, 2007)

I bought a SONY TV..... and I'm playing Wii games on it. It's so much fun seeing that little angry "SONY" logo sitting right beneath the screen while playing Super Paper Mario


----------



## Hitto (Sep 11, 2007)

sage


----------



## Hadrian (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(.TakaM @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> PC IS ghey,
> Â  if youÂ  like PC you're on microsoft dicks LOL
> but if you dant like PC, your' on APPLES dickÂ  LOLO
> 
> ...


I've seen worst topics, some by myself but the one about some guy shagging his dog is a lot worst.


----------



## 4urentertainment (Sep 11, 2007)

How's about PS2 and gamecube. Which so you think is better, I really can't judge cause i only have like 2 Gamecube games. But anyway I really enjoyed MGS3 so i say PS2 is better


----------



## Arm73 (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(4urentertainment @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> How's about PS2 and gamecube. Which so you think is better, I really can't judge cause i only have like 2 Gamecube games. But anyway I really enjoyed MGS3 so i say PS2 is better



I think the GC was the most underrated system of all times.
It's clearly slightly more powerful then the PS2, it has blazing fast loading times, and the controller is just awesome, expecially the analog stick, remains unbeatable for me ( although the d-pad on the dual shock is way better, expecially for emulation purposes ).
When a game was written from ground up for the GC ,it was often gorgeous looking and silky smooth.
Other times it was merely a PS2 port and it didn't look as good as it could.
RE4 is an example of the power of the system, in fact it shows that game ported from the PS2 to the GC look exactly the same (maybe a slightly better frame rate and faster loading times ), but but games ported from the GC to the PS2 didn't look quite as good, not to mention that the analog stick on the PS2 really suck and could never match the level of sensitivity and precision of a Nintendo one.
Too bad 3rd party developers kind of ignored the GC, it was an great system that still survives today...inside of the Wii, while everybody quickly forgot about last generations systems.....


----------



## flai (Sep 11, 2007)

The DS wins due to the commercial game quality which is, when it comes down to it, what really matters. Sony has not really much of an in-house development team compared to Nintendo's or even Microsoft's, they really need to get with the times if they want anyone to buy a PS4 (PS3's doomed now).

I hated Sony before Lik-Sang but when they shut down Lik-Sang that was the nail in the coffin, I have been boycotting Sony products since.


----------



## .TakaM (Sep 11, 2007)

GCN and PS2

well, I went halves on a PS2 with my brother when it first came out.. didn't really play it until ICO, then a little bit of MGS2 and then I just gave up.
Something broke after MGS2, my brother asked me to help pay to fix it, I said no, he could just "own" the whole thing himself and left him to pay for it.. and he just ended up playing madden every year pretty much.

GCN, got it kinda late, eternal darkness, mario sunshine, windwaker, smash bros, pikmin- I was overwhelmed.
I know the GCN gets a lot of slack for not having as m any games as the PS2, or as many "AAA" titles... what?
seriously, I couldn't afford all the must have gcn games, let alone find the time to play them all.


I recently considered getting a PS2 again for okami, but I decided to rent first.
Meh, I really think people's standards have gone down.. okami felt even more hollow than twilight princess, and it's graphics were just a bit too much for me, which I really wasn't expecting.
Plus I couldn't and didn't want to adapt to the ps2 controller again, with it's stupid symmetrical analogues, and I've really gotten used to the octagonal design from the GCN, it's just perfect


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(flai @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> The DS wins due to the commercial game quality which is, when it comes down to it, what really matters. Sony has not really much of an in-house development team compared to Nintendo's or even Microsoft's, they really need to get with the times if they want anyone to buy a PS4 (PS3's doomed now).



How so?


----------



## [M]artin (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(ARM73 @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> QUOTE(4urentertainment @ Sep 11 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > How's about PS2 and gamecube. Which so you think is better, I really can't judge cause i only have like 2 Gamecube games. But anyway I really enjoyed MGS3 so i say PS2 is better
> ...


Agreed. The other day I mentioned _Double Dash_ to a group of friends and they said they've never heard of it before. It's really a shame since _Double Dash_ is one of the best games of all time [IMHO. Srsly, to this day I still think it's better than MKDS] yet many have not played it or even heard of it. Also, the replay factor on it is incredible (4 Players maxes it out, instant addiction for 4 peeps).


----------



## Sc4rFac3d (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE([M said:
			
		

> artin @ Sep 11 2007, 09:57 PM)]
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Quoting for truth. Most played game of all time, always with 2 or 3 friends. It was THE thing todo when people came over. Smash didn't get as much attention, but still a fun party game. Sometimes me and another guy were pulling all nighters. Good times.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 11, 2007)

Lol at the retard who said DS's Media capabilities are equal to the PSP's capabilities. Thing is one thing PSP has and the DS will never have is a GBA Emulator or even a Nintendo64 Emulator. Seriously, PSP > DS. If people say '' BUT DS HAS BETTER GAMES '' Bull shit, thats opinion. PSP has Grand Theft Auto, Fifa(read nfs one), Need For Speed( well its playable on the PSP). Really, not to mention if you have a PS3 you can use a PSP to play ps3 blu-ray games WIRELESSLY. How's that? I don't see no DS being able to play Wii Games. And seriously before someone starts flaming me I do have a DS Lite. I hate that shit.


----------



## 4urentertainment (Sep 11, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> Lol at the retard who said DS's Media capabilities are equal to the PSP's capabilities. Thing is one thing PSP has and the DS will never have is a GBA Emulator or even a Nintendo64 Emulator. Seriously, PSP > DS. If people say '' BUT DS HAS BETTER GAMES '' Bull shit, thats opinion. PSP has Grand Theft Auto, Fifa(read nfs one), Need For Speed( well its playable on the PSP). Really, not to mention if you have a PS3 you can use a PSP to play ps3 blu-ray games WIRELESSLY. How's that? I don't see no DS being able to play Wii Games. And seriously before someone starts flaming me I do have a DS Lite. I hate that shit.




good point, but there is one thing about the ds that makes it god, the touch screen.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Sep 12, 2007)

Cubin you're an idiot calling out me of anything in this thread of many posts.  I never said anyone wasn't allowed an opinion.  I have to wonder if you're pissed at me considering how I'm quoted considering I don't take a side and consider both sides of people acting generally stupid over various things.  I can also see you're very defensive if your console game theft pleasure as  you can only say 'a debate is what you call this?' to me just saying that to most people piracy is not a factor to system enjoyment.  Do you live on some funny parallel universe where the majority of handheld game owners steal shit and base what they can steal and how easy on if a system is better than the other.  That's seriously weak.  My argument was speaking for the non-pirating majority...they don't give a shit about that, therefore it isn't a factor in a system being better or not... game and/or possible added features sell it.

I can't call you our though on the 'STFU about DS emulation bit...that is just pissed off DS fan hating the other system has a sliver of a chance of playing something.  I mean even an idiot knows not all DS titles use the panel at all and can be run from 1 screen...stuff like that if they can find some measurable level of speed WILL run (likely 2D stuff like Phoenix Wright or Zookeeper.)

As far as the third quote...again that's opinion, and fan/anti-fan related.  Some thing PSP is over or underrated depending on their interest of the system.  If someone calls it out one way or the other as just as 'fact' without some good citing of information that proves such a claim within a reasonable level of debate...it's fanboy rambling and defensiveness.

Again in the 4th quote that set you off, it's pressure again...and again it is a mix of reality and heavily fan based defensive opinion.  He feels that the PSP can be claimed as better because it can do emulation better and because of the obviously superior visual package...but outside of that it really isn't better to him because graphics and piracy is a smaller issue.  To him, true, to others perhaps not as much so.  Personally nice graphics are good to have, but I'm more of a gameplay and solid play control type person.  It can look and sound like ass, but if the rest is top notch it has play value.  But at the same time I won't tell someone they're a goddamnable moron because they're a graphics person only/first above all though I may call them out as dead wrong on it in a counter argument and not one of those babyish UH-HUH NUH-UH pingpong fights.

So umm actually you sicken me for calling me out in the same thought as that fanboy there 'pressure' and on a non-issue as I did raise a solid argument you chose to ignore.  I never said someone could not have an opinion, and yes what I said was debatable at least as far as this site goes like it or not.  Fact is piracy of video game systems, handhelds in particular is a fringe effort so the 'majority' I was speaking for is accurate that emulation and theft is a non-factor in system enjoyment.  Now if you care to prove my point wrong with some solid evidence you can back up...drop it.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 12, 2007)

I don't think that whole 'emulation and theft is a non-factor in system enjoyment' really holds up at all. Even if the majority of people don't know about it it's still going to be a huge factor to everyone on this website.

Yes most of your argument held some weight but I'm so sick and tired of people that are so extremely bias with their absolute love or hate for consoles. I can't really understand it. All consoles have their fair share of good games, if you neglect half of them because of your intense hatred you're going to be missing out. 

I apologize for adding your name to my post, a few of your posts caught my eye and made me think you were a douche. I don't really have time to argue this so I won't bother.


----------



## Scorpin200 (Sep 12, 2007)

4urentertainment said:


> ZeWarriorReturns said:
> 
> 
> > Lol at the retard who said DS's Media capabilities are equal to the PSP's capabilities. Thing is one thing PSP has and the DS will never have is a GBA Emulator or even a Nintendo64 Emulator. Seriously, PSP > DS. If people say '' BUT DS HAS BETTER GAMES '' Bull shit, thats opinion. PSP has Grand Theft Auto, Fifa(read nfs one), Need For Speed( well its playable on the PSP). Really, not to mention if you have a PS3 you can use a PSP to play ps3 blu-ray games WIRELESSLY. How's that? I don't see no DS being able to play Wii Games. And seriously before someone starts flaming me I do have a DS Lite. I hate that shit.
> ...


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 11 2007 said:


> Lol at the retard who said DS's Media capabilities are equal to the PSP's capabilities. Thing is one thing PSP has and the DS will never have is a GBA Emulator or even a Nintendo64 Emulator. Seriously, PSP > DS. If people say '' BUT DS HAS BETTER GAMES '' Bull shit, thats opinion. PSP has *Grand Theft Auto, Fifa(read nfs one), Need For Speed( well its playable on the PSP)*. Really, not to mention if you have a PS3 you can use a PSP to play ps3 blu-ray games WIRELESSLY. How's that? I don't see no DS being able to play Wii Games. And seriously before someone starts flaming me I do have a DS Lite. I hate that shit.


And what common characteristic do they all share?

THATS RIGHT! They're also on consoles! In a better version, too!

"You can use a PSP to play PS3 games"

Not when you're on a roadtrip! Besides, why would you play portable games at home? Oh but you only have 3 hours of battery life, so you can only play games at home.

And DS has GBA right out of the box.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 12, 2007)

Sigh...My mates battery lasts longer than 3 hours and you can always have 2.

Yes lots of PSP games are on consoles but the point is being able to play them on the go. God forbid anyone want to do this.

The PS3 game feature is very cool and you can do it over wi-fi


----------



## cubin' (Sep 12, 2007)

QUOTE said:
			
		

> Umm the ds does have gba it's built in straight out of the box unlike the psp, and sony's hand held can barley do anything n64 lol. Why would someone want to play a nintendo product on psp is way beyond me seeing that it's a kids toy from what they say, but that mostly cause the psp doesn't have any games of it's own. I know something that can do all emulation it's a little thing called a pc, and is closer to perfection than a psp or anything will ever do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



ok...so everyone with a PSP thinks nintendo games are kiddy...and they say this because the PSP has no good games? Interesting.................

I wish a mod would just close this thread, there's just no point


----------



## nintendofreak (Sep 12, 2007)

Dammit cant anyone see that we'll never agree on this stuff?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Its all opinion people!


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 12, 2007)

OMFG. When I said GBA Emu, I was saying in NDS modes for the little fuckers who always ask for them. Seriously, I can see the little gba slot there. And again. The PSP is ''Playstation *PORTABLE* It was MADE to have PS2/1/3 games ported over to play it on the go. I can't believe you're that dumb to go about the games I posted. What its not called Playstation Portable for nothing.



			
				QUOTE said:
			
		

> Umm the ds does have gba it's built in straight out of the box unlike the psp, and sony's hand held can barley do anything n64 lol. Why would someone want to play a nintendo product on psp is way beyond me seeing that it's a kids toy from what they say, but that mostly cause the psp doesn't have any games of it's own. I know something that can do all emulation it's a little thing called a pc, and is closer to perfection than a psp or anything will ever do.




Omg, Why do you think people make emulators for the PSP? Because they want to play old Consoles/Handhelds(gba) on the go. Its like you guys don't even think. And How are you gonna make a PC Portable. What I don't see most people carryings HUGE batteries as powersupplies, Monitors, WIFI Adapters, Not to mention how fucking heavy that would be. The point of the emulators on it is so its portable dipshit. And yes Laptops CAN emulate better, but, you'll never be able to play it as good Without something EXTRA to go with it. Laptops suck for games because of their smaller keyboards and the way the trackpad is for certain games, it sucks. Now the solution would be to get a PC control, Correct? What if you didn't want to carry around 5-10lbs of stuff? Then what? Thats what the PSP is for my friend. PCs can do it, I know just its not as portable or as useful due to the controls.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> OMFG. When I said GBA Emu, I was saying in NDS modes for the little fuckers who always ask for them. Seriously, I can see the little gba slot there. And again. The PSP is ''Playstation *PORTABLE* It was MADE to have PS2/1/3 games ported over to play it on the go. I can't believe you're that dumb to go about the games I posted. What its not called Playstation Portable for nothing.


So... you'd spend 170$ to play watered down console games on a portable system with 3 hours of battery life?

You can have an opinion, but if its a retarded opinion people will make fun of you.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > OMFG. When I said GBA Emu, I was saying in NDS modes for the little fuckers who always ask for them. Seriously, I can see the little gba slot there. And again. The PSP is ''Playstation *PORTABLE* It was MADE to have PS2/1/3 games ported over to play it on the go. I can't believe you're that dumb to go about the games I posted. What its not called Playstation Portable for nothing.
> ...




I'd pay $170 to play watered down console games + any nes, snes, sega, gba, ps1 etc. games + awesome media player with big screen.

how can you go wrong???


----------



## Lumstar (Sep 13, 2007)

PSP's capabilities are underrated. Many are ones the average non-technical person wouldn't understand, or would have little interest.

However it also has several games in genres that DS currently has not a single one of anywhere on Earth, over 2-1/2 years after launch. Wrestling for instance.

Can you name any PS1 or GBA emulator for DS? Let alone one that runs at nearly full speed or saves correctly in even one game? Didn't think so.

Or how about naming a flash cart that supports the save type of Pokemon FireRed, LeafGreen, and Emerald. I've been involved with video games since 1991 yet haven't heard of one fitting that description.


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(cubin' @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 13 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 12 2007 said:
> ...


I was talking about the "gaming" part of the psp; the part that consumers get.


----------



## cubin' (Sep 13, 2007)

I'm going to quit this thread because it's just going to be a ping pong match. last post summing up what I think

I own a DS and love it. Great games, flashcarts are easy to use. very portable

I do not own a PSP, I want one but can't afford it at the moment. It has quite a few games that interest me, awesome homebrew, plays all video types, you can use it as a GOOD mp3 player (unlike the DS), awesome emulation. Not as good battery life but it lasts longer than 3 hours and you can always buy another battery to make it 6+ hours.

If you can't see that both of these handhelds are very good, you're possibly insane or have no interest in playing older, classic games.

linki: Well I guess we're not regular consumers then and not many on gbatemp would be. But yes, if you're stupid and don't know about modding a PSP it's not worth it.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 13, 2007)

Linkiboy, when you buy something, it doesn't matter what games it has, it matters what it can do. And the PSP was not made for gaming only. Videos, Internet Browsing, Music, And Games. Sure those are extras, but their great extras. If people want to put CUSTOM FIRMWARE. Its their choice in which they can use their psp for anything. And guess what.. I there are many ports that have extras added in. Not to mention original titles from ps2 series.


----------



## hakdizzle (Sep 13, 2007)

I love both


----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 12 2007 said:


> Linkiboy, when you buy something, it doesn't matter what *games it has***, it matters what it can do. And the PSP was not made for gaming only. Videos, Internet Browsing, Music, And Games. Sure those are extras, but their great extras. If people want to put CUSTOM FIRMWARE. Its their choice in which they can use their psp for anything. And guess what.. I there are many ports that have extras added in. Not to mention original titles from ps2 series.


*In your opinion


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 13, 2007)

QUOTE(Linkiboy @ Sep 13 2007 said:


> QUOTE(ZeWarriorReturns @ Sep 12 2007 said:
> 
> 
> > Linkiboy, when you buy something, it doesn't matter what *games it has***, it matters what it can do. And the PSP was not made for gaming only. Videos, Internet Browsing, Music, And Games. Sure those are extras, but their great extras. If people want to put CUSTOM FIRMWARE. Its their choice in which they can use their psp for anything. And guess what.. I there are many ports that have extras added in. Not to mention original titles from ps2 series.
> ...



Have to agree with Linkiboy on that one. Games are like the major factor for me to buy a console. Not the other stuff it can do. I mean, yeah, the PSP can do so many other great things, but except for gaming and perhaps watching some videos on it (if you can afford a Memory Card big enough) you can't really do anything useful with it. I mean, for most stuff, it's just too big and clumsy. Same goes for the DS. With a flashcard, I can also do a lot of stuff with it, but I don't see why I should.
And I didn't exactly buy a PS3 for [email protected] either.

Oh, well, but that's also why discussions like this are pointless. Some people have this view, some people that view. And no side will really give in to the other view (why should it anyway, your opinion is as good as mine).

*Goes back to playing Drawn to Life on his DS and Innocent Life on his PSP*


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 13, 2007)

I do like how on a PSP its very easy to put in a fresh battery unlike the DS which requires a screwdriver to put in a fresh battery.


----------



## VmprHntrD (Sep 13, 2007)

....but one could say that little screw saves a lot of lost battery covers due to the general incompetence of people and anything portable losing something.


----------



## ZeWarrior (Sep 14, 2007)

The psp's battery holder doesn't come out, it was totally unnecessary for nintendo to add the screw there. Anyway I'm done in this topic.


----------



## jimmy j (Sep 14, 2007)

I don't think you can really compare the two anymore since both companies are attacking the videogames market from completely different angles.

Wii vs PS3 = fucking stupid to try and compare them.
DS vs PSP = just as fucking stoopid





screw y'all! I am outta here!


----------



## Don Andy (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(jimmy j @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> I don't think you can really compare the two anymore since both companies are attacking the videogames market from completely different angles.
> 
> Wii vs PS3 = fucking stupid to try and compare them.
> DS vs PSP = just as fucking stoopid
> ...



Amen to that


----------



## TLSpartan (Sep 14, 2007)

QUOTE(Vampire Hunter D @ Sep 14 2007 said:


> ....but one could say that little screw saves a lot of lost battery covers due to the general incompetence of people and anything portable losing something.



But, Nintendo could have make money off selling legit batteries and marketting them as spares and not as replacements.


----------

